# Boise, Idaho Area Cubing Group



## Joshua Planting (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
This is going to be a new Boise, Idaho Area Cubing group seeing as the owner of the old one has been banned. Everyone who joins please be respectful and helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Muffin God (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm planning on organizing a comp in Boise. is anyone interested?


----------



## Joshua Planting (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes Absolutly.


----------



## Sixstringcal (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm a delegate in Utah that's been delegating a few Idaho comps lately (Rexburg and Iona). I'm interested in delegating a comp in Boise if anyone has a solid plan (venue in mind, events list, etc). If you're interested, contact me.


----------



## Muffin God (Jun 14, 2018)

Sixstringcal said:


> I'm a delegate in Utah that's been delegating a few Idaho comps lately (Rexburg and Iona). I'm interested in delegating a comp in Boise if anyone has a solid plan (venue in mind, events list, etc). If you're interested, contact me.


Actually, I contacted Kit Clement and he already agreed to delegate. Thanks for offering, though


----------



## Joshua Planting (Jun 14, 2018)

Muffin God said:


> Actually, I contacted Kit Clement and he already agreed to delegate. Thanks for offering, though


 Have you chose a venue yet?


----------



## Muffin God (Jun 14, 2018)

Joshua Planting said:


> Have you chose a venue yet?


I haven’t made a final decision yet, but I was thinking the Adams Elemantary school gym.


----------



## Joshua Planting (Jun 14, 2018)

Muffin God said:


> I haven’t made a final decision yet, but I was thinking the Adams Elemantary school gym.


Alright just let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## zdv (Jun 12, 2019)

For anyone following, there will be a competition in Boise this Fall!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Boise2019


----------

